# The Makeup Show NYC 2014. Overview and haul!



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

I went to the first day (Sunday) of the Makeup Show on NYC 5/4/14 (happy Star Wars day btw). I had no expectations and purposely did not look up previous experiences from bloggers etc.   The Makeup show is catered to the industry pros and everything in there is either focused on the pro needs of a makeup artist or theater guy/gal. So yea you might say I was a little bit out of my league! But, as you might know, I'm super brazen and I just showed up and winged it... Aaannnnd loved it.  The day started off quick and easy since registration was faster than ImAts.  I guess the metropolitan pavilion had this under wraps, and it doesn't help that the general audience is a little more grown up than your usual: "omg there's Doe Deere!" Screaming individual.  For your reference, yes that was me at imats.   Moving on: when I arrived I had a few hours before my classes were starting. I stopped by Mac Pro which was offering a 20% but I honestly did not need anything... I was hoping to score a palette but since the people at the booth were my buddies from Pro, all I did was talk smack for like half hour w them. Plus for 20% off on a palette I wasn't to keen in carrying it around for the rest f the day. I could pick this up later.   Moving on, I went around checking everything briefly.  Nigel's was there which was cool since we don't have an NYC one, I took @erine1881 advice and went to online only brands to check out stuff.. So I quickly made a mental note to come back to gorgeous cosmetics, embryolisse and black up cosmetics ... I went upstairs and after stopping by hakuhodo and ogling, I went to bdellium for an angle brush, a cream blush brush, a smudging brush and to check out their new special fx brushes. Their discount was 40% and I scored some good stuff (full list later) at an awesome price.   They let me play with the prosthetics the MuA was working with, I was flabbergasted and made the promise of learning this further...  Then it was anastasia.  At the beginning of the day the line was virtually nonexistent and I wondered if I stumbled upon the right place.  I quickly went to the MUA manning the station, and told him: I'm not pro, so show me how to make the best out of my eyebrows ! He laughed and told me I was perfect, but that I over plucked the top so to let it grow and only take care of the bottom.  Told me my current recipe is perfect (pomade in auburn and brow wiz in caramel) but I would still benefit from a good caramel brow gel (I was using clear) and a highlight for under the brow.   I use eyeshadow to highlight but on days that I don't wear that and want to go for a minimal basic look this could be an easier look.  I prob have other highliters these type but not as a big jumbo pencil (I won't use NYx milk there, it's white ! Wahhh).  so I got both things (brow gel and jumbo eyebrow highlight thingy) and paid. On my way out I heard him talking about the contour palette so I told him "no! I don't want to know! I don't like it and I don't want to be convinced I need it!" Lmfao we laughed and parted ways (yea it was a little passive aggressive but that's what u get for telling me I over pluck! Lmfao he was right tho, I gotta chill with the tweezer.   I went to lit after.... And oh my.   Glitter.   For my glitter lovers out there: I'm not the biggest fan because I wear contacts and I was using te wrong types of products to adhere the precious glitter to my eyes.  Well not anymoooooreeeee!!!! I also got the super sparkly clear one. The one called Hawaii (a blue yellowish super 3d looking one) and a red pink one that I can see wearing underneath my pink or my brown eyeshadows and giving it an oomph.    However I will say this: peacock and grape glitter I gt my eye on you. I was going to get a black one but I prob will get te 3d one that Mac has coming out...  Full list of vendors at the end (link).  Next! Classes ! I attended the focus classes in which you pay an extra $15 (there's free seminars and the such but I didn't do those)  And they are worth it.  They last about an hour, they provide materials for you to check out usually from a lot of the brands being featured in the event: MUFE, Mac etc and then other like Kevyn Aucoin, Gorgeous Cosmetics, embryolisse etc...and you get to play with them, compare etc  I did the focus on foundation and the eyebrows and eyelashes class.  Both taught by Orlando Santiago (learn more about the dude here: www.osmua.com ) Foundation: basically he went over basics of different types of foundations for dif skin types, powder vs cream vs mixing things, setting, concealing etc. I like that he focuses in using LESS products rather than more, giving priority to the real skin beneath it all...  Eyelashes and eyebrows class: different ways of opening up the eyes using a good definition of the brows, dif mascaras and how to use the wands and dif things like that.   Done with the classes .  Went back to Anastasia for a cp (sorry! U know who you are) but the line was out the door, down the stairs.  And they ran out of half of the order that my fellow specktrette needed so I moved along to MUFE for some special fx stuff I wanted to check out   After this I went to OCC where I took selfies with Courtney Tischman and Deven Green.  Yup this happened.  Pics to follow  And also some lip tars! But not for me. I was good    Then I went to black up cosmetics.  I will post pics of these following this quick report. But let me tell you these are so pigmented and amazing.... I don't know if you guys are familiar but it's a Paris based brand that caters to the dark skin ladies and gents and basically is overall amazing in terms of quality and pigmentation and understands the needs that a woman of color has in terms of shades and textures.   More on that later because there's something in the works coming up! Hush for now.  Oh and since I'm the coolest beech in the block: show14 gets you 20% off their site. And I will be ordering some of their blushes! Sorry my ebony princesses: I can't let you have all the funs so I will blush wh*re with these since I couldn't get them physically at the show, they were there to network and show their stuf. Look for my swatches. Don't say I didn't tell you.  (Pics to follow)  The samples I got will be given away in the forum so were trying to figure out what's best to do this.     Next up was gorgeous cosmetics.  I wanted a full coverage foundation and since I tried this on my class earlier, I fell in LOB. I have been suffering from rosacea in the summers last two summers and unfort have to use a medium to full coverage.  I hope I don't break out this year ! But I'm preparing for it and my face and body it's the coolest for day to day but I needed to bring in some big guns.   Also a primer and an eyeliner pen.   The Pen is for my momma cause she wants to cateye. Listen, I try not to ask why she wants to cateye but I hope there's a boyfriend involved at least.    I will also have something cool for you guys coming up soon... A discount code of the sorts. But I don't have the full details on that yet!  Oh that brush I got for free w purchase. Score !    Moving along!  I stopped by Charlotte Tilbury who has a new line coming out in September.  I also took pics of their stuff.   (Next post!) and since this has not been seen anywhere it's kinda of an exclusive.  She's coming out with these dewy luminous foundation and primer and other blushes and things.  So if you're into her stuff I got pics coming up of that too...    Anyway. It was a long day, I didn't go crazy on the shopping but it was very enjoyable experience.  I got to see a lot of stuff and swatch and ask questions ... So I will totally do this again.


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

The website   http://www.themakeupshow.com


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

The pictures  At Anastasia w my fresh new brows lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At lit.  Glitterati !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Class on foundation


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Class on eyebrows and eyelashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Make me up where?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have the same hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Woah there's a human tree


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Occ goddess Courtney T  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Deven get in the picture!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Charlotte T new stuff coming out


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

At nars ! These Chics new all about Specktra !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Black up


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Gah I posted the same pic twice! I meant to post these awesome swatches


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Nbl 05 is the blush on my left upper part.    And it shall be mYnnnne


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Cool NYC themed body makeup   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haul:


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Kept it short and sweet right!?    Wrong.  I also got a Kevyn aucoin primer and a MUFE hd foundation.  But I'm laZyy and I dont want to take any more pics.  Gah didn't go too crazy and within my budget. But oh boy it took all of me.


----------



## deadSAVVY (May 5, 2014)

That glitter! Everything! Oh Mai gosh!! Mosha had fun lol yay for coupon codes!!   How would you say the crowds were compared to imats? Sorry if you listed that I got too excited with the pics!! Lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Oh and these samples will be given away. But I'm trying to figure out how since plenty of my dark skin gorgeousnesses need to check on their website what is their shade so I can send the appropriate packet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   More on that later and a new cosmetic topic will be created. But today was a long long errands day and I'm PoOped!    Passing out and checkin on y'all tomorrow.   Xo


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> That glitter! Everything! Oh Mai gosh!! Mosha had fun lol yay for coupon codes!!   How would you say the crowds were compared to imats? Sorry if you listed that I got too excited with the pics!! Lol


  Not as hectic as imats.  Only anastasia and that was at the end of the day when I stopped again.  But everything else was pretty quick. The longest line was at MUFE for like 15 min.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

You got great stuff!  Enjoy!  Maybe next year I will join you or you can come to the Cosmoprof Italy


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> You got great stuff!  Enjoy!  Maybe next year I will join you or you can come to the Cosmoprof Italy


  I would LOVE either way hun! Been planning a trip to Italy for a bit ... It needs to happen


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

I knew you would love it!!!! I find the vibe at TMS to be way more grown up and relaxed than IMATS. Oh and bdellium tools are awesome brushes.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I knew you would love it!!!! I find the vibe at TMS to be way more grown up and relaxed than IMATS. Oh and bdellium tools are awesome brushes.


   Yup!!! That was amazing.  Love it. Plus way more organization.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I went to the first day (Sunday) of the Makeup Show on NYC 5/4/14 (happy Star Wars day btw). I had no expectations and purposely did not look up previous experiences from bloggers etc.   The Makeup show is catered to the industry pros and everything in there is either focused on the pro needs of a makeup artist or theater guy/gal. So yea you might say I was a little bit out of my league! But, as you might know, I'm super brazen and I just showed up and winged it... Aaannnnd loved it.  The day started off quick and easy since registration was faster than ImAts.  I guess the metropolitan pavilion had this under wraps, and it doesn't help that the general audience is a little more grown up than your usual: "omg there's Doe Deere!" Screaming individual.  For your reference, yes that was me at imats.   Moving on: when I arrived I had a few hours before my classes were starting. I stopped by Mac Pro which was offering a 20% but I honestly did not need anything... I was hoping to score a palette but since the people at the booth were my buddies from Pro, all I did was talk smack for like half hour w them. Plus for 20% off on a palette I wasn't to keen in carrying it around for the rest f the day. I could pick this up later.   Moving on, I went around checking everything briefly.  Nigel's was there which was cool since we don't have an NYC one, I took @erine1881 advice and went to online only brands to check out stuff.. So I quickly made a mental note to come back to gorgeous cosmetics, embryolisse and black up cosmetics ... I went upstairs and after stopping by hakuhodo and ogling, I went to bdellium for an angle brush, a cream blush brush, a smudging brush and to check out their new special fx brushes. Their discount was 40% and I scored some good stuff (full list later) at an awesome price.   They let me play with the prosthetics the MuA was working with, I was flabbergasted and made the promise of learning this further...  Then it was anastasia.  At the beginning of the day the line was virtually nonexistent and I wondered if I stumbled upon the right place.  I quickly went to the MUA manning the station, and told him: I'm not pro, so show me how to make the best out of my eyebrows ! He laughed and told me I was perfect, but that I over plucked the top so to let it grow and only take care of the bottom.  Told me my current recipe is perfect (pomade in auburn and brow wiz in caramel) but I would still benefit from a good caramel brow gel (I was using clear) and a highlight for under the brow.   I use eyeshadow to highlight but on days that I don't wear that and want to go for a minimal basic look this could be an easier look.  I prob have other highliters these type but not as a big jumbo pencil (I won't use NYx milk there, it's white ! Wahhh).  so I got both things (brow gel and jumbo eyebrow highlight thingy) and paid. On my way out I heard him talking about the contour palette so I told him "no! I don't want to know! I don't like it and I don't want to be convinced I need it!" Lmfao we laughed and parted ways (yea it was a little passive aggressive but that's what u get for telling me I over pluck! Lmfao he was right tho, I gotta chill with the tweezer.   I went to lit after.... And oh my.   Glitter.   For my glitter lovers out there: I'm not the biggest fan because I wear contacts and I was using te wrong types of products to adhere the precious glitter to my eyes.  Well not anymoooooreeeee!!!! I also got the super sparkly clear one. The one called Hawaii (a blue yellowish super 3d looking one) and a red pink one that I can see wearing underneath my pink or my brown eyeshadows and giving it an oomph.    However I will say this: peacock and grape glitter I gt my eye on you. I was going to get a black one but I prob will get te 3d one that Mac has coming out...  Full list of vendors at the end (link).  Next! Classes ! I attended the focus classes in which you pay an extra $15 (there's free seminars and the such but I didn't do those)  And they are worth it.  They last about an hour, they provide materials for you to check out usually from a lot of the brands being featured in the event: MUFE, Mac etc and then other like Kevyn Aucoin, Gorgeous Cosmetics, embryolisse etc...and you get to play with them, compare etc  I did the focus on foundation and the eyebrows and eyelashes class.  Both taught by Orlando Santiago (learn more about the dude here: www.osmua.com ) Foundation: basically he went over basics of different types of foundations for dif skin types, powder vs cream vs mixing things, setting, concealing etc. I like that he focuses in using LESS products rather than more, giving priority to the real skin beneath it all...  Eyelashes and eyebrows class: different ways of opening up the eyes using a good definition of the brows, dif mascaras and how to use the wands and dif things like that.   Done with the classes .  Went back to Anastasia for a cp (sorry! U know who you are) but the line was out the door, down the stairs.  And they ran out of half of the order that my fellow specktrette needed so I moved along to MUFE for some special fx stuff I wanted to check out   After this I went to OCC where I took selfies with Courtney Tischman and Deven Green.  Yup this happened.  Pics to follow  And also some lip tars! But not for me. I was good  *Then I went to black up cosmetics.  I will post pics of these following this quick report. But let me tell you these are so pigmented and amazing.... I don't know if you guys are familiar but it's a Paris based brand that caters to the dark skin ladies and gents and basically is overall amazing in terms of quality and pigmentation and understands the needs that a woman of color has in terms of shades and textures.   More on that later because there's something in the works coming up! Hush for now.  Oh and since I'm the coolest beech in the block: show14 gets you 20% off their site. And I will be ordering some of their blushes! Sorry my ebony princesses: I can't let you have all the funs so I will blush wh*re with these since I couldn't get them physically at the show, they were there to network and show their stuf. Look for my swatches. Don't say I didn't tell you.  (Pics to follow)  The samples I got will be given away in the forum so were trying to figure out what's best to do this.  *   Next up was gorgeous cosmetics.  I wanted a full coverage foundation and since I tried this on my class earlier, I fell in LOB. I have been suffering from rosacea in the summers last two summers and unfort have to use a medium to full coverage.  I hope I don't break out this year ! But I'm preparing for it and my face and body it's the coolest for day to day but I needed to bring in some big guns.   Also a primer and an eyeliner pen.   The Pen is for my momma cause she wants to cateye. Listen, I try not to ask why she wants to cateye but I hope there's a boyfriend involved at least.    I will also have something cool for you guys coming up soon... A discount code of the sorts. But I don't have the full details on that yet!  Oh that brush I got for free w purchase. Score !    Moving along!  I stopped by Charlotte Tilbury who has a new line coming out in September.  I also took pics of their stuff.   (Next post!) and since this has not been seen anywhere it's kinda of an exclusive.  She's coming out with these dewy luminous foundation and primer and other blushes and things.  So if you're into her stuff I got pics coming up of that too...    Anyway. It was a long day, I didn't go crazy on the shopping but it was very enjoyable experience.  I got to see a lot of stuff and swatch and ask questions ... So I will totally do this again.


  :eyelove::bouquet: Thank you for the review Mosha!!!  OMG I have been obsessing over Black Up and have been trying to get my hands on some of the products foreevvvveerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  I've even considered asking one of my cousins in the Caribbean to CP for me at one of the airport locations but none of them have plans to travel anytime soon...   *now eagerly waiting for giveaway deets*


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh and these samples will be given away. But I'm trying to figure out how since plenty of my dark skin gorgeousnesses need to check on their website what is their shade so I can send the appropriate packet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Black Up Foundation swatches in all shades!  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2013/12/black-up-foundation-guide-shades-undertones-formulas-more/


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

These are great! Tyyy!


----------



## walkingdead (May 6, 2014)

Wow!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 6, 2014)

Wow, that's looks so fun and look at you looking all fly homegurl lol. Now you know you saw me  trying to be a hide away and tag along lol. I may have to check this out in the future, as my bestie and big sis live in N.Y. Lmk how you like the B Up, foundations. I keep saying I'm going to order lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Wow, that's looks so fun and look at you looking all fly homegurl lol. Now you know you saw me  trying to be a hide away and tag along lol. I may have to check this out in the future, as my bestie and big sis live in N.Y. Lmk how you like the B Up, foundations. I keep saying I'm going to order lol


   Well the samples I got right now I'm trying to figure out how to spread them across the forum.  And stay put for further news on this wink wink.    But I tried the blushes and they're amazing.  They're very pigmented and the colors are way different from what I have on my stash and I can't even begin to imagine how they'd look on darker skin tones. ...


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 6, 2014)

Aww. And yep, the blushes are unique. I've been eyeing that Marigold color for a minute. Maybe one day I'll cop out & get it.


----------



## rigato (May 13, 2014)

wow now this is art!


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww. And yep, the blushes are unique. I've been eyeing that Marigold color for a minute. Maybe one day I'll cop out & get it.


   I know I want that one too! I tried it on top of a matte magenta blush and it was like woah I wanna wear that on my eyes.  Wonder if they're eye safe


----------

